

Eric Schmidt: Every 2 Days We Create As Much Information As We Did Up To 2003 - ca98am79
http://techcrunch.com/2010/08/04/schmidt-data

======
RiderOfGiraffes
This seems to confuse information and data. Yes, we are generating a vast
amount of data, but the information content is much smaller than it appears.
Yes, there's more information there than you might think, but it's not all
information - a lot of it is redundant.

~~~
byoung2
Stuff like instant messages and tweets are things that 20 years ago we thought
or said, but are now recorded and made part of the public record. Back then I
might have called your landline, gotten no answer, and decided to call back
later to have a conversation.

Now I leave voicemail, Google transcribes it and emails/texts it to you. You
text me back, I Tweet something funny you said, then we both meet at Starbucks
and Foursquare checkin together. We'll post the pictures on Facebook later.

Definitely more data recorded and indexed nowadays, but about the same amount
of meaningful information as before.

